# Training to be a trainer



## MoonlitSunset (Jun 5, 2021)

What is the point in shadowing a trainer, when the trainer doesn't actually train the new hire? S/He just directs. No explanations to the new TM, no reasons behind why the TM is doing that specific task. Like how the f&$! did this person become a trainer?


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jun 5, 2021)

ASANTS, but training at Spot can be notoriously poor, and that can include  the trainers. At my store trainer training consisted of being informed that you are now a trainer and having your picture taken and put up on the bulletin board. That’s it, not one word about the job or how to perform it. Proper training takes time and costs money, two things that Spot hates to part with… 🙄


----------



## happygoth (Jun 5, 2021)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> ASANTS, but training at Spot can be notoriously poor, and that can include  the trainers. At my store trainer training consisted of being informed that you are now a trainer and having your picture taken and put up on the bulletin board. That’s it, not one word about the job or how to perform it. Proper training takes time and costs money, two things that Spot hates to part with… 🙄
> View attachment 12561


This.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Jun 5, 2021)

MoonlitSunset said:


> What is the point in shadowing a trainer, when the trainer doesn't actually train the new hire? S/He just directs. No explanations to the new TM, no reasons behind why the TM is doing that specific task. Like how the f&$! did this person become a trainer?



Seems to be consistent across DC's. I was scheduled an OT to shadow a trainer on another shift that I was told was the best trainer all he did was sit on a Tugger near the new hires waiting for them to ask for help or just riding around talking to others. I was never showed anything on the computers and felt like an idiot learning and figuring everything out in front of new hires during peak hiring.


----------



## Luck (Jun 5, 2021)

MoonlitSunset said:


> What is the point in shadowing a trainer, when the trainer doesn't actually train the new hire? S/He just directs. No explanations to the new TM, no reasons behind why the TM is doing that specific task. Like how the f&$! did this person become a trainer?


My experience is that trainers are often selected based on their knowledge of the functions, not their potential skill as trainers.
This is because they don't want to train the trainers on functions they don't already know. 
And the other issue is when they do actually choose someone that is competent at the job and makes for a decent trainer, that person gets the corporate glint in their eye and starts doing things different to try and move up the koolaid chain. Meaning after a year or two they too become a shit trainer.


----------



## MoonlitSunset (Jun 6, 2021)

Well im different and dont plan on becoming a shit trainer. To me.. its all common sence, but who has it these days.  Explain the goal, describe the job and how to get to the goal. Then explain the steps in the job. I've been in all areas inbound and know how every dept. in inbound works. So im actually qualified for the position. To me it all comes down to effort.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 6, 2021)

When you stay more than a year, get all your certs done. Makes you a better & safe trainer.
keep on learning outside of B2.


----------



## Nauzhror (Jun 6, 2021)

I used to officially be listed as a team trainer, I'm not now (I quit and was rehired, I wasn't removed as a trainer while employed), but the three people who are mostly seem to have been arbitrarily chosen.


----------



## dcguy86 (Jun 7, 2021)

Luck said:


> My experience is that trainers are often selected based on their knowledge of the functions, not their potential skill as trainers.
> This is because they don't want to train the trainers on functions they don't already know.
> And the other issue is when they do actually choose someone that is competent at the job and makes for a decent trainer, that person gets the corporate glint in their eye and starts doing things different to try and move up the koolaid chain. Meaning after a year or two they too become a shit trainer.


Seems to be that way at my DC as well. I was actually told I was a bad trainer by other TM's because I took time to actually explain everything. I didn't just tell someone to put the box on the line in ART I explained why. As far as a corporate glint unless we are talking a WWE/AEW type company then I have zero interest.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Jun 10, 2021)

I'm an anomaly because I am a trainer but I would rather be busting ass.  Training to me is a necessary evil in that everyone needs to start somewhere and given a proper foundation they can thrive if they so choose.  The choice between being busy myself & making the day go faster versus talking new hires through equipment checklists, practical tests & job breakdown functions; is a no brainer for me.  I would rather my day go fast & furious than slow & tedious but the trade off in seeing those I trained go forth and kick ass is a proud moment and not one in which I can easily dismiss in the grand scheme of life.  And when they come back up to me with a smile on their face that they exceeded ramp goals makes me feel pretty damed good to say the least and yet I also know how they feel when they have concerns that an aisle filled with Gatorade & Ocean Spray juice on one side and liquid laundry detergent & cat litter on the other is going to make them miss their goal.  To paraphrase William Jefferson Clinton, I do feel their pain; because I've been there too.  So training to me is all about putting the needs of others ahead of myself because I was them once upon a time and we'll never get anywhere if we're not all in this together.  Even if you have a disdain for spot; which I do not - but just saying... being a trainer should supercede your personal feelings because it is an ultimate responsibility between the trainers and the trainees, regardless of the company name.  The business of training people is about people; not money. 

Some people don't like training because HQ has taken over hiring instead of being done on the local level and yes I know we can go through 20 new hires and end up only having 1 who ends up staying but that's life.  It's a numbers game.  We don't stop trying because only 1 in 20 work out.  We try harder instead.

Normally the OM justs asks at start up if anyone is interested to be a trainer and those who are let the OM know.  Having a CA write up log jams everything because I did have another trainer who lost their trainer status because of a CA and we have hopeful future trainers waiting in the wings because their rolling yearlong CA isn't over and cleared yet.

I didn't try out for a leader position because I knew I would be bored if 50% of the time I'm doing a prod function but the other 50% of the time I'm just delegating prod functions to others.  But I have kept my trainer status because even though I get bored watching people learn to drive and then drive and pick; the benefits of seeing them be giddy when they amaze themselves at how far they've come at being prod beasts makes me about as proud as a Dad looking into a nursery (even though Mom did all the hard labor).  I am an introvert so I was scared at the prospect of being a new hire trainer but my philosophy is push yourself at doing something and even though you still may not like it; you will inevitably get better at it.  And you'll never know what you'll never try.  I don't expect my new hires to like it; I just wish that they try it before dismissing it.  I can't ask any more of them than what I expect of myself which is to just be open at the prospect of finding something frigging cool by trying something new.

Just my two cents.  Times infinity.


----------

